# Dipped-latex-tube-black-small



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Well here is a problem I have set myself. I received in the post from Simpleshot the above. It is 60cm in length by 5mm in diameter and 1mm sides. Either one of you kind persons sent it to me or I purchased it. If one of you sent it thank you, but if I sent for it, WHY? I shall not let it go to waste, but what do I use it for; Butterfly shooting? Would be grateful for your help.

Moongalba


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds like 3050 tube. Cut it in half, tie a pouch onto one end of each and tie the other ends onto a slingshot at whatever length suits your draw. Don't trimm the excess, just fold or tie it out of the way until the tubes break and chances are that excess will leave you with enough tube to re-use the remainder.

You could also tie the fork-end into a half-loop and use the tubes in the so called pseudo-taper manner for more power.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I have some of that small simple shot tubing on my Chinese frame now, I found single strands of it not strong enough for 3/8 or 7/16, and loops of it a little too much, so I made pseudo tapers and it works great. 
Nathan told me that this tubing works best when it is maxed out, so maybe cut it shorter than you normally would, I come close to maxing mine out almost every shot and it is still holding up fine.

I don't find it to be nearly as fast as my flatbands, but it's easy stuff to work with and hits hard enough for target shooting.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have killed quite a bit of game with both 1842s my favorites, 1745s and some no name dino direct tubes. I personally like flats better and flats are slightly faster but tubes will put meat in the pot. I have some pretty graphic pics of a squirrel's head that 1842s and .45 lead worked on if anyone wants to see be happy to PM.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

I have shortened the tubes as suggested and up to now they seem to be working just fine. There is little adjustment I needed to make when shooting, so I am happy to use them for the time being. Thank you every one for you advice. I guess the problem will be how long will they last?


----------

